# Corratec airtech twister



## Chris2k4 (16. Mai 2005)

hi!
zur zeit ist mein neuer Corratec airtech twister frame bei ebay drinn. wer n billiges crosscountry-fully aufbauen will ist da genau richtig

hier der link
 klick me 
Grüßle


----------

